# Birmingham drinks meet up?



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not. 

We should organise something for Christmas too while we're at it.


----------



## MooChild (Oct 12, 2012)

Not the german market


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 13, 2012)

MooChild said:


> Not the german market


What happened last time?


----------



## MooChild (Oct 15, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What happened last time?


 
Nothing, it's just massivly overpriced and overcrowded


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2012)

lets go for a curry of the Indian variety...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 28, 2012)

MooChild said:


> Nothing, it's just massivly overpriced and overcrowded


But fun


----------



## moomoo (Oct 28, 2012)

It's too cold to go out. You can all come to my house for a cuppa tea.


----------



## MooChild (Oct 29, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But fun


If you find that kind of stuff fun, sure


----------



## miss direct (Oct 29, 2012)

When does the market start?


----------



## MooChild (Oct 29, 2012)

November 15 - December 22


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 29, 2012)

MooChild said:


> If you find that kind of stuff fun, sure


I'm vegetarian and skint so tbh the German Market has little appeal to me....


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

We seem pretty shit at this, how about the pub on the 15th....https://www.facebook.com/events/370422053049623/

I'll be there anyway, if anyone can be arsed to turn up and have a pint...


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 2, 2012)

Thats my birthday!


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll be going to this

https://www.facebook.com/events/295674050534047/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I'll be going to this
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/295674050534047/?ref=ts&fref=ts


Those venues aren't that far apart are they?


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

I might be up for the sab benefit


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I might be up for the sab benefit


You know you want to - you have a place to stay - bit narrow but tis clean and the plumbing works. Sound like you need it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

I've even put it to a couple of folk on FB


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't tag me in that sab thing on fb btw, stupid friend politics "if she goes i won't" kinda shit


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Don't tag me in that sab thing on fb btw, stupid friend politics "if she goes i won't" kinda shit


WTf did you do? Actually I will defend your honour or summat, because that would be best for meeting new peeps...

.

Just don't start no fights please....'

edited to get rid of pissed up ramble.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

I do not remember making that last post....


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

MORNING!

You were fucking hilarious last night


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I do not remember making that last post....


 
And I missed it


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> And I missed it


That's probably a good thing. Drew knew that discretion is often the better part of valour and didn't quote me. 

I basically got mixed up between this and the PM about it and threw in some 'hilarious' drunken lines with enough swearing to make a sailor blush.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's probably a good thing. Drew knew that discretion is often the better part of valour and didn't quote me.


 
*PMing Drew now*


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't mix benzo's and booze!  @stuff-it

I saw the rant


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

You should see my box, we're gonna top and tail and everything


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You should see my box, we're gonna top and tail and everything


 
promises promises....


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

Poor Stuffs, she won't remember


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> promises promises....


 
Me and her


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Me and her


 
Oh my


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh FFS


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2012)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2012)

Edit: Amusing wrong thread fuck up


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You should see my box, we're gonna top and tail and everything


If you want to come I'm sure we can both get pissed enough to squeeze on the bed.


----------

